# Pork stuffed with pork wrapped in pork Q-View



## 13spicerub (Feb 18, 2009)

prepping for a big party on saturday.  

Breakfast sausage
Pepperoni
whole milk mozzarella
Spicy Red Pepper Tomato Sauce (absent on picture day)
wrapped in pancetta






Next up

-Sausage
-Fried onions, Mushrooms, Garlic
-Wrapped in Taylor Ham/pork Roll (its NJ thing, its delicious and more things should be wrapped in it)
-Wrapped in the bacon weave
-Covered in my 13spicerub :) 










I apologize for the crappy cell phone pics. still can't find my battery charger.

I know the bacon and taylor ham will keep out some of the smoke but its so flavor packed already i think it'll still be a success.

Q-view coming on saturday along with a canadian bacon i've been curing.


the pancetta one will be sprinkled on top with parmesan cheese when its almost done cooking.


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice!  Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds good.  I'll be back to see how they turn out.


----------



## preacherrodgers (Feb 18, 2009)

looks good






  waitin on the finished pics


----------



## bassman (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking good.  Waiting on the finished pics.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## fired up (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice looking fatties.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Sure looks good so far!


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice work with the Taylor ham! That looks like a great idea. I now have to try a Taylor ham, egg & cheese fatty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 13spicerub (Feb 21, 2009)

waking up in 7 hours to start the Q.  it feels like x-mas eve lol


----------



## 13spicerub (Feb 21, 2009)

the coals are lit in the chimney.  it's a scorching 28 degrees (18 with the wind chill). never cooked in this cold of a temperature. should be a learning day.  got 2 fresh bags of charcoal, lets hope i dont go through both for a 3-4 hour smoke


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 21, 2009)

Really neat ideas for some fatty's. Hope they are as tasty as they look!


----------



## 13spicerub (Feb 21, 2009)

its pretty cold out there but smoker temp is staying where it needs to be.

decided to throw on a couple ABTs as well


----------



## 13spicerub (Feb 21, 2009)

a full smoker is a beautiful thing




the pancetta tastes great but it is ridiculously fatty.  really greasy and didn't hold the fatty together like bacon.  not the prettiest thing but a great experiment





the bacon weave held everything together wonderfully.  



waiting for the canadian bacon to come to temp.  then slicing everything and its HOCKEY TIME.  we got a fridge full of beer and the NHL package. a ton of games on today.  topped off by UFC 95 tonight


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 21, 2009)

Ben,

Can't wait to see a slice of the Taylor Ham wrapped Fattie. Great job!


----------



## hungryjohn (Feb 21, 2009)

Looking mighty good. 

Points for originality. Sorry -- and surprised -- that the pancetta didn't work.


----------



## got14u (Feb 21, 2009)

looks great..would luv to try them


----------

